# What's in a name? Titling your work.



## HLGStrider (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate naming my stories. They always come out with really dumb names. I can have a great story, a lovely story, a perfect story, and then it comes time to title it and I stare at the header on Microsoft Word for ages, type in something, it sounds too long, type in something, it gives away too much, type in something, it really doesn't have anything to do with the story, type in something, how corny is that?

All in all naming my masterpieces is my least favorite activity. There are so many things I'd rather do. . .like post meaningless posts on here.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 26, 2005)

It all depends...sometimes I'll come up with a cool title and form a story around it  , but usually I just find a title that seems to work. 'tisn't all that difficult, I guess...


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 27, 2005)

I find it very difficult to title my works, and it's usually the last or one of the last things I do. But it's also one of my favourite things. I love my titles dearly.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 27, 2005)

I hate a good deal of my titles with a passion and the rest I find barely tolerable.


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 27, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> I hate a good deal of my titles with a passion and the rest I find barely tolerable.



Which begs the question. . . why not retitle them. . . ?

Still love that you manage to work the cats in somewhere Elgee!


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 28, 2005)

Celebthôl said:


> Which begs the question. . . why not retitle them. . . ?
> 
> Still love that you manage to work the cats in somewhere Elgee!


I'll field that, if I may
At least for me, retitling a work even if I don't like the title in question is like renaming your only child when he or she is ten years old. It's sort of stuck, and while you're more attached to the work than to the name, they come as a pair. In fact, the one work that I did write and ended up retitling I forced myself to include the original title as a bracketed subtitle.

Perhaps Elgee has a less melodramatic reason, but that's mine.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, my reason is simply because as Horrendous as my current titles are, I can't think of anything better and no one wants to title my works for me.


----------

